# Acer laptop caps lock indicator



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought an ACER laptop. Nice little unit with one flaw - there is no caps lock indicator. I got it online and should have returned it. I didn't think it would become the PITA that it has. My tower's wireless accessories flash messages across the screen. I tried puting the software on the ACER but got no response. Can you think of a work-around?:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Who knew?*

Are the devices connected to the laptop or the tower? If they are still connected to the tower, then you aren't going to get messages on the laptop. The exception being mapped devices (printers come to mind).


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Who knew?*

Nothing to do with a tower - there is no caps lock indicator on the laptop keyboard. That is a new one for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may have a series of indicators above the keyboard area check the manual


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

No, this was a stupid design flaw.


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

Resolved


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please let us know how you came to your resolution it will help others in your situation thank you and glad to here you got sorted


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

The resolution was that there was no resolution. I placed the word RESOLVED" there to close out the posting. I should have sent the damn thing back. Neither ACER not TIGER were any help.


----------

